# Probably the best commercial slingshot



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

When I purchased this slingshot I was early in my slingshot career. I really liked this slingshot when I got it, but soon moved into creating my own and shooting all sorts of different styles.

I recently revisited this one and can safely say this is one of the greatest slingshot designs ever and worth every penny of the purchase. The slingshot I am referring to is the Cougar by Mr. Sprave.

The universal forks are awesome and the ears make aiming in gangster style very easy. I like this design alot more than the proposed Cougar 2 model so I hope that this design is in production for a long time. If you do not have one of these you should get one. I am buying another one just to have a spare.

I like natural forks and board cuts, but if you want a nice rugged steel slingshot. This is the one. Hands down.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

my cougar has led me to the Dankung website.. i'm realy liking their bent metal / stainless steel wrapped and ss+wood cattys. also looked at Danny's stuff... did this because the Cougar is flat and i think the Dankungs would be more comfy... i love the curl the band sits in to. the cougars ears wont look as pretty with the tubes going through. The S shaped models look realy good.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a link to the slingshot with pictures on the Dankung site.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/the-cougar%C2%93-%C2%96-the-first-%C2%93global%C2%94-slingshot-by-j%C3%B6rg-sprave-p-322.html


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

The thing I love about the cougar is that you can also attach flatbands TTF


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*One word: Toucan.*_


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> _*One word: Toucan.*_


Ehh maybe. Irfan is the man. But I am not sure I would like that one. In any case I cant knock it till I try it! I will pick one up soon.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't find a picture of a Cougar, could you post it if you have one ? Thanks


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I also have a Cougar and while it is certainly a nice slingshot, I feel that there is lot room for improvement left. Before I bought the Cougar I had a Barnett black widow and there is no doubt, that the Cougar blows the Barnett out of the water. But then I got a Hathcock Target Sniper and again it blows the Cougar out of the water. Now I'm waiting for another four Dankungs including the Agile Toucan and judging from the pictures of this alone, I would say it is _*maybe*_ one of the best commercial slingshots right now.

cheers


----------



## ilikeslingshot (Feb 10, 2014)

E=mc² said:


> But then I got a Hathcock Target Sniper and again it blows the Cougar out of the water


Is this personal or a popular opinion ?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Any "I like the ___________ best" judgement is always personal opinion, but many do say that about the HTS. Personally... I have a HTS and I love it. It's one of my two favorites.


----------



## ilikeslingshot (Feb 10, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> Any "I like the ___________ best" judgement is always personal opinion, but many do say that about the HTS. Personally... I have a HTS and I love it. It's one of my two favorites.


My next SS may be an HTS. I am glad to hear more from those who both own a cougar and HTS. pros and cons, etc..


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry... I didn't mean to imply I have a Cougar. I've got half a dozen different types, but that isn't one of them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a HTS fan. Never used a Cougar. I've have @ 100 different shooters. It is a personal individual thing. I like quite a few different designs and they are all very different in size and shape. The more you shoot the more you'll see you will be able to shoot anything and love them all. It just takes shooting the new one a little bit to adjust to the different feel. Have fun! Your not married to one slingshot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well In my opinion I have seen a many nice looking shooter in many different styles...I think it has to be a personal choice

Maybe it will what you want maybe not ..If not add to your collection or trade or sell..Like I said just my opinion..What I think I like you may not agree with..~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Cougar is fine, but for gangster shooting for me the Jorg s Panther design is a winner . I have both slingshots BtW.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Personal choice when you enjoy creating, you find a new favorite all the time then return to your previous favorite


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i had a cougar first and agree it is a fine versitile slingshot.

then i got a panther and couldn,t get on with it at first, then when worked out the best way to hold it i like it the best.

i have ,however , given the cougar another try after reading this post and have to say that it is still enjoyable to shoot


----------

